# Kitchen Faucet Recomendations



## Kaorder59 (Feb 7, 2017)

So I'm updating my Kitchen, most of my customers want the cheapest one they can find. But I want to put in something a little exotic the usual suspects just aren't doing it for me. Does anyone have any recommendations on brands or advise, open to all 2 cents.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Grohe Ladylux. Good faucets. 

Grohe - last of the real brass faucets. Almost everything else is plastic.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a new in the box Moen Legend less spray. This in its day was a great faucet. As for today... 

Well I like the plain simple look so I suggest to my customers Chicago Faucets. They are nice and clean, I can change the spout to meet their needs if they want higher spouts, and the wrist blade handles are a hit with the elderly. 

If they are looking for a clean look then I offer the under mount faucets.


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Check with your wholesaler, ask them if they have old stock or display models. Tell them its for yourself and you should get a good deal. As for myself, I have the most basic fixtures in my house and non match.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I still have the Moen Legend sink faucet in box!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've installed a bunch of Signature Hardware stuff and I really like it all, except for their shower necks. They have real nice fit and finish and a good solid feel to them. They also have a lot of different and some odd styles to maybe satisfy your exotic need. They would get my first vote.

I installed this one recently, but didn't get pics in the house. I was digging it because it reminds me of plumbing parts. You should check out their site, their stuff isn't that expensive either. The pic was taken from the Signature Hardware site.

I haven't installed many Grohe faucets, but many shower systems and that stuff has been real nice quality, so I would second the vote for Grohe.

I've also been very pleased with the Kraus faucets I have installed.


----------



## Kaorder59 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the leads guys. I did talk with one of my suppliers, he always bends over backwards to help me out so when I can, like in this situation I won't go anywhere else and I'll pay what he asks. These guys deal only to contractors and mostly on the new construction side, they really only stock the usual suspects. But based on everyone's insight he is point to get me a schedule on the Grohe and Kraus fixtures I liked. But I'm going to look into that Signature never seen there stuff and that pic you posted not something I think I could get my wife to agree too but I've done a few remodels the customer would have died for that fixture with the exposed black pipe and barn door in style that fixture would have fit right in. I also appreciate the insight on the Chicago stuff didn't find anything in my style but I can see what you mean about the clean, simpleness to it. Thank you for everyone's input!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

MECH-MAN said:


> Check with your wholesaler, ask them if they have old stock or display models. Tell them its for yourself and you should get a good deal. As for myself, I have the most basic fixtures in my house and non match.


You should check out the introduction section of this fine forum and post one for us.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Mostly see Delta or Moen in my area.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

IsabellaNora said:


> I haven't installed many [email protected]÷*?, but many shower systems and that stuff has been real nice quality, so I would second the vote for Grohe.


Wtf you doing copying and pasting from my post and then changing one thing into a link?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

WHO THE HXXL ARE YOU AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING ON THIS FORUM ???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I tell the customer to buy their own and let me know when it comes in. There's just too many options, colors, styles. I could care less what they end up buying, we will install it, and we dont have to warranty it. I give them guidance on what will work on their sink and leave it at that. Too much trouble chasing down something and running around town to get it, lost time, lost income. "Let me add an additional 175.00 in labor and mark up for the 2 hours i spent trying to figure out what to get you". NO thanks.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I tell the customer to buy their own and let me know when it comes in. There's just too many options, colors, styles. I could care less what they end up buying, we will install it, and we dont have to warranty it. I give them guidance on what will work on their sink and leave it at that. Too much trouble chasing down something and running around town to get it, lost time, lost income. "Let me add an additional 175.00 in labor and mark up for the 2 hours i spent trying to figure out what to get you". NO thanks.


If I find a good deal on a popular name brand faucet I will buy them to resell. 

I bought 15 Delta Stainless steel pull down faucets out of central Florida last year for $100 each and sold them for $225 each and it took 6 months. 

I had people taking back the faucet they bought to the store and buying mine 🤣🤭.

Delta Chrome with two handles and high rise spout and side spray is an easy sell.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just bought 45 Sioux closet flanges for $125.

25 of them have the stainless ring. 

All of them are 3” over pipe x 4” inside fit. Flush to floor on the bottom, no hump.

I’m a one man shop and that’s how I buy. 

I’ll sell them off my van for $20 ea. $20x45 =$900 gross, - $125 = $775.

My computer says I’ve been using 3 a month. So I should see my return in 15 months.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Postman just delivered these Delta cartridges I picked up off eBay for $25 each. Truck price is $65. I often upsell and replace all of them in the house.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Postman just delivered these Delta cartridges I picked up off eBay for $25 each. Truck price is $65. I often upsell and replace all of them in the house.
> View attachment 135502


I love those 3x4 stainless TKO flanges.

I have a thread on here about ebay scores.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> I love those 3x4 stainless TKO flanges.
> 
> I have a thread on here about ebay scores.


I like messaging the seller and negotiating better deals on bigger quantities. 

I had a guy in Tampa selling me new copper fittings at a little more than scrap prices years ago. He would fill flat rate boxes up and mail them.

He said he bought them off people standing in line to scrap copper. Uh huh…….


----------

